# USB Microphone Issues



## kiddagoat (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello all!!  

I haven't posted in awhile, but I still check the news for the latest.  

I am having a bit of an audio issue.  I am on my 3rd USB microphone and am having the same problems.  

When I am using Discord or in-game voice chat, I am told that my voice is muffled/garbled/robotic or otherwise cuts in and out.  

I had a Razer Seiren X, some generic MIC from Amazon, and am now on a Red Dragon GM300.  All of these are plug and play.  No software or other drivers.  

I have tried different USB ports, different USB controllers, and no change.  

I find it hard to believe that three microphones are having the same issue.  Where should I start the trouble shooting process??


----------



## AsRock (Sep 14, 2020)

Maybe try this









						How To Stop Robotic Voice Issues On Discord
					

If you are hearing robotic or distorted voices on Discord, you may be hitting a problem with your network or the processing power on your computer. Most of the time, [...]




					www.online-tech-tips.com


----------

